# RAX - Nice 11% jump today



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I had a pleasant surprise today. Yesterday I sold 1 Aug 45 put for RAX at $2.60 and it's now dropped to $0.25. The stock popped 11% on great earnings.

RAX - Rackspace Hosting is a leader in cloud services, competing with Amazon and Microsoft. I signed up with them for their CDN and cloud servers and am impressed by their "fanatical" support as they call it.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

dotnet_nerd said:


> I had a pleasant surprise today. Yesterday I sold 1 Aug 45 put for RAX at $2.60 and it's now dropped to $0.25. The stock popped 11% on great earnings.
> 
> RAX - Rackspace Hosting is a leader in cloud services, competing with Amazon and Microsoft. *I signed up with them for their CDN and cloud servers and am impressed by their "fanatical" support as they call it.*


and they cost 2-3 times more then competition... they might be good for investors but they are severely overpriced


----------



## physik3r (Sep 10, 2012)

blin10 said:


> and they cost 2-3 times more then competition... they might be good for investors but they are severely overpriced


They're not cheap but their service is FANTASTIC. I worked closely with them for two years and would definitely pay the premium again.


----------

